# How to Supercrop Tutorial



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

For those who want to learn the supercropping technique here's a great tutorial on it. Good luck... 
 hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FmXHhKFA5U[/URL]


----------



## Chubakkaz (Jan 18, 2008)

Im afraid to try that lol


----------



## blunt (Jan 18, 2008)

i have way too many plants anyway so i will be trying that on a few. thanks


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 18, 2008)

cool, i shall be doing that, cuz i didnt do lst this time, but that will work good.
  I knew the idea of this method, but that video made me want to do it, thanks broooo


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 18, 2008)

ALOHA...lol, Ive seen all of his videos the bubble bag method video is very intersting!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 18, 2008)

I've done that to slow down growth and promote monster bushiness...I didn't know it had a name...Supercropping...works great.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 18, 2008)

can i do it if im in flower already, and its budding???????


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> can i do it if im in flower already, and its budding???????


 
you can, but you will be minimizing the budding cuz now the plant has to repair itself, so it's better to do it while still in veg state.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 19, 2008)

BBP swears by this... and he get some pretty stellar crops.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 19, 2008)

I think the underlying theme is that if you can get your lower branches to grow up to the top (main cola) that they will all give you larger buds. This is the theme in scrog, LST and supercropping. All of these techniques work if you check out what some of the experienced growers are doing. Lowering the top cola so the next branches fight to be the King Cola, hence more large buds and bigger yields.The bottom line I think IMHO is that they all give you larger yields over conventional growing...but the proof is in the pudding so try it for yourself...


----------

